# Korolev still in Clippers' plans with new deal



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...184.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> Yaroslav Korolev will return to the Clippers.
> 
> The former lottery pick, who became a free agent when the team declined to exercise his contract option, agreed to terms Friday on a two-year deal.
> 
> "The situation with the contract is not final yet, but we're working on it and I'm still with the Clippers," Korolev said. "I'm happy I'm going to be here."





> "I've been here for two years … two years of not playing too much," Korolev said. "But I've worked hard, and coach tells me he still has his eye on me, so I'm going to keep working hard and see what happens. Coach didn't turn his back on me, and that means a lot to me."


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yarik sure has a ton of patience if he's willing to stay here two more seasons, mainly after Al was drafted. This only points to more of Maggette being out the door in my opinion, as now, we have Ross|Thomas|Thornton|Maggette|Korolev to play the 3. Seriously seems weird about what the hell is going on in the front office. Hopefully Yarik is able to be the point-forward we projected.


----------



## RAS1398 (Jul 2, 2007)

he's still the youngest person on the summer squad...if its for cheap why not...
i just wonder how he practices ..if he's really THAT bad/lost at practice...he seems to not screw up that bad in the 2-3 mins he plays every 15 or 20th game...

he has beefed up significantly since his rookie year so that shows some commitment..


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think we see koro exclusively at SG this year if we see him at all.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Yarik sure has a ton of patience if he's willing to stay here two more seasons, mainly after Al was drafted. This only points to more of Maggette being out the door in my opinion, as now, we have Ross|Thomas|Thornton|Maggette|Korolev to play the 3. Seriously seems weird about what the hell is going on in the front office. Hopefully Yarik is able to be the point-forward we projected.


Well, Thomas plays lots of PF minutes but still, it IS a crowded SF position.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Please send him to the freaking DL this year so he can PLAY!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

TucsonClip said:


> Please send him to the freaking DL this year so he can PLAY!


Its too late for that. Teams can only send players down to the D-League their first two years in the NBA. But now that I think about it, I think that any player can agree to be send down.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They reach for him, then don't pick up his option and then he still wants to stay here and sign for basically the vet minimum (given his number of years). They just admit he's a bust, send him back to Europe and if he improves tell him to come back.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/clippers/article_1762141.php



> Until the Clippers secure their point guard situation, the business with finalizing forward Yaroslav Korolev's contract remains on hold. The two sides tentatively have agreed to a one-year guaranteed deal of $800,000, with a club option for the second year.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow, the clips are seriously dicking Korolev around.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

thats ridiculous. 800K isnt going to make or break any PG deal, if so, that means were paying too much money


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Why does he even want to come back after the way the Clippers are treating him?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Would you turn down almost 1 million dollars to live in southern california, and basically sit on the bench and run around every now and then in practice? Korolev officially has my dream job.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Would you turn down almost 1 million dollars to live in southern california, and basically sit on the bench and run around every now and then in practice? Korolev officially has my dream job.


He can make way more than 1 mil overseas and actually play.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> He can make way more than 1 mil overseas and actually play.


agreed... i dont understand how he is still here sitting on the bench every game...

he couldn't have possibly played more than 100 minutes his whole career... i feel bad for this kid, his NBA career is getting killed. Send him overseas like we do to all of our other foreign projects.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Makes me scratch my head as to why they ever drafted him in the first place. It's not like he was a late first/early second round pick, they took this kid in the lottery. What was the thinking there?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

MickyEyez said:


> agreed... i dont understand how he is still here sitting on the bench every game...
> 
> he couldn't have possibly played more than 100 minutes his whole career... i feel bad for this kid, his NBA career is getting killed. Send him overseas like we do to all of our other foreign projects.


Wrong dude, he's played a whopping 167 minutes over his 2 year career! That's like almost 4 full games!


----------



## TakingitbyStorm (Jul 1, 2007)

Phil may be the Zen master, but Dun is definitely the master or misdirection. Koroolev is own the team...right there...no we cut that guy, he's at the gym with singleton...no we signed him, he's on the summerleague team...no he's not playing right now because we haven't signed him.

Don't these guys get PAID to play summerleague games? What is he, Dunleavy's personal consigliere? 
Now is the time we should get a chance to at least see if he can ball against these players. This is getting really ridiculous.
The most frustrating thing is that I just read an article saying that if Francis gets the full MLE then we would be over the cap by exactly 200grand. The exact difference between signing a top level consigliere, or signing a guy who might actually see the court like Diaz.

My proposal:

Sign Diaz
He's the perfect complement to Livingston, and any plans to keep liv should include him. He can shoot, guard players that Liv can't. Let's face it, no one wants to see Liv and Ross on the court together. Ross will have his hands full running behind Cassell and hopefully Francis.

Sign Jordan
Send him to the DL, that way we can call him if he is really needed.

Cut Dun's tax write-off formerly known as the #12 pick.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

TakingitbyStorm said:


> Sign Jordan
> Send him to the DL, that way we can call him if he is really needed.
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## TakingitbyStorm (Jul 1, 2007)

hutcht02 said:


> TakingitbyStorm said:
> 
> 
> > Sign Jordan
> ...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wonder if we see korolev run the point at all. When they drafted him, baylor said that he could play the 1.


----------



## NJ Grand NJ (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't get the Korolev situation at all. 

They drafted him as an 18 year old who was playing against low level competition in Russia. Everyone knew he was a project and was probably going to take a couple of years to develop. 2 years later, they don't give him ANY PT and then, basically give up on him. Why draft him in the first place?

It seems like his stock has dropped to the point where this 2 year offer is the best he can get in the NBA, which is kind of sad. Just goes to show how important getting drafted into a good situation is. This is really off-topic, but I think if Detriot drafted Bosh instead of Darko, he would've gone on the same road Darko has. I'll end my 'rant' there.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

So uh... did we ever sign him? Tell him to **** off? Or what?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

who knows, who cares. Im so over the worst clipper offseason in history, its not even funny. Terrible moves, terrible non moves, eck. Lets just start the season already, so we can get it over with.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Uh... yeah. Or maybe he was just the 6th SF off the bench?


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

leidout said:


> Uh... yeah. Or maybe he was just the 6th SF off the bench?


look, i already know you can't take a joke...

i try to spice it up every once in a while instead of thinking: "woe is me, the clippers are doooomed!!!!" like some of you dweebs...grow a personality and a sense of humor...vada


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

MR. VADA said:


> look, i already know you can't take a joke...
> 
> i try to spice it up every once in a while instead of thinking: "woe is me, the clippers are doooomed!!!!" like some of you dweebs...grow a personality and a sense of humor...vada


Say something funny and i'll laugh.

Clippers are doomed, no big deal, i've been there many times before, even though i'm not a senior citizen like you. This is a great year for boxing, so i'll be fine :biggrin:


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Recent Q&A with Baylor.....



> Do you think Al Thornton will get some decent playing time this year?
> 
> -- Bill Blevins, Tallahassee, FL
> 
> ...



So why the hell did we draft Korolev?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

matador1238 said:


> Recent Q&A with Baylor.....
> 
> So why the hell did we draft Korolev?


Ya know... he actually doesn't answer the question. He never says he'll get decent minutes or how many or whatever. I think they really planned on pawning Maggette or Cassell's contract or whoever for a PG and they ended up doing nothing instead. 

I'd love to hear him or Dunleavy clearly answer how many minutes they expect Thornton to get (if he plays well), they're avoiding saying so because Thornton is gonna be pissed when he's sitting on the bench for the next 3 years before we pull a Korolev deal on him.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

My guess is Korolev isn't going to be signed now that Brand is hurt.


----------

